# Patterning my 12 Gauge



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I finally got to take my new barrel to the range and pattern test my defense shotgun.

Remington 870 12 Gauge, 18.5" "Mossburg brand" Cylinder Choke.
Winchester 2 3/4", 00 Buck, at 7M.










The results were consistant, and awesome. 5 targets, 5 shells, and a consistant 6-7" spread with PERFECT shot dispersion at 7M. I couldn't draw up a better pattern.

9 pellets, .38 Cal, at almost 1000ft/sec. Every one in the 8-ring or better.

That's nine 9mm's at once. Center of Mass...

Any questions on lethality?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If that don't get the job done inside the house nothing will.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't think any sane person would question the lethality of 12 gauge buckshot at 7 meters on an unarmored opponent.

Just don't fall victim to delusions of "hostage rescue" shots with buckshot. ;-)


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Unless you're not too fond of the hostage anyway...

sorry...


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

My favorite:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Unless you're not too fond of the hostage anyway...
> 
> sorry...


It sounds funny, but it is advocated and practiced at some schools. Works fine on the square range when nothing moves, I'm sure.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

One inch disperson per yard of distance is pretty much the rule of thumb. Inside a house, 7 yards is extremely long range. (How far is it from your bedside to your bedroom door, anyway? In my house, it's about 10 feet.)

So, figure at 3 yards, that gun will shoot about a 3" pattern. You could probably do a head shot at 9 or 10 feet. Unlikely that you would need to, but still good to know the capabilities of your gun.

If you want smaller groups, try the Hornady TAP low recoil stuff. It is absolutely in-freakin-credible. At 7 yards, you are likely to see 3-4" patterns. If you are going to take your shotgun outside the house, Hornady is the way to go -- you'll still have all or most pellets on even at 25 yards. (However, outside a building, I'd prefer a carbine to a shotgun.)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Jeff*, where was your point of aim on that target?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Point of aim with a bead front sight is speculative. LOL

I lifted the gun to a natural cheek position, both eyes open, and blotted the red center with the bead. I'm guessing my reciever (rear sight) was a bit low. That and the target clips are very high in our rifle/shotgun range (indoor). It's an "uphill" shot. I see that the POI is a bit higher than dead center, but I'm guessing my subconscious hold on the target was upper chest, more than on the dot. Same locaton with all 5 hits from the other shells.

Jeff


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

PS... Mike,

The Mossburg barrel fit and finish is great, for my Rem 870.

I know you were looking for one. This barrel was $99 new at Midway.

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks, *Jeff*. I'll probably pick one up in the spring. The M4gery that was on defensive long gun duty is gone, and the 870 will slide into its place. Just need to replace that 26" barrel!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If it's 26" long, it better have Louisville Slugger written on the side.

Works great for room clearing!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Not that I plan on strolling through the house looking for a bad guy with the shotgun. I have pistols for that, if I am feeling that foolish. But the 18" will be quite a bit handier just pulling it from its hiding spot.

Thanks for the report!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If I have to take the 30M headshot... I have a 30" full choke turkey barrel in the closet...

Wait... right... there... Don't move! I just have to unscrew this end-cap... wait! the shells... crap... O-kay, magazine empty. End-cap off, pulling off the 18.5"... Don't you move now! Grab the 30", line it up... Screw on the end-cap, reload the magazine. 1, 2, 3, 4, jack one in the chamber.... 

Okay! Let that hostage go!!! Wait??? Where did they go? Damn it! Now I'm going to have to search, house-to-house!!! Need the 18" now!

Unload the mag, unscrew....

Ah screw it!!! Where's my XD45????


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

30 meter headshot? Scrap the pistol and hand me my Scout rifle!


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> 30 meter headshot? Scrap the pistol and hand me my Scout rifle!


What I really need is a Tactical Golf Bag and Tactical Cart and Tactical Caddy. "What do you think, Mike, about 30 meters?" "I make it about 29 with the LaserPro, sir." "What do you think, then? Not the Benelli, obviously. AR15 with ACOG?" "That would be a good choice, sir, but with the hostage, you might want to consider the Steyr Scout." "Good point. Hand me the Scout, then."


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> What I really need is a Tactical Golf Bag and Tactical Cart and Tactical Caddy. "What do you think, Mike, about 30 meters?" "I make it about 29 with the LaserPro, sir." "What do you think, then? Not the Benelli, obviously. AR15 with ACOG?" "That would be a good choice, sir, but with the hostage, you might want to consider the Steyr Scout." "Good point. Hand me the Scout, then."


Haaaaaaaaaaaaa! Not that I think I will ever have to make a "hostage rescue" shot, but since I sold the M4gery, it's down to the Scout or the Garand for centerfire rifles. But since I'd have to run to the safe to get either, I guess I would be SOL if someone is holding a hostage almost 100 feet away. Or at least the hostage would be SOL!

Anyway, I am very sure the Scout will only draw the blood of various medium game animals, and that's only if I get lucky. If it draws the blood of a person, I will be very unlucky indeed.


----------

